# Problema con equipo de guitarra Vox Ac4



## pierre (Abr 25, 2019)

Buenas.... tengo un equipito de guitarra VOX AC4, LLEVA 2 X 12ax7 Y  1 el84 en la salida, lleva un transformador de salida el cual me parece que está averiado, es decir si pruebo en la salida de la valvula tengo señal de audio pero al conectarlo al transformador no sale nada, lo medí y en impedancia me marca 1 Ohm tanto en el primario como en el secundario, no se casi nada de valvulas pero ese transformador debería tener otras impedancias verdad...? Podría rebobinarlo si fuera necesario ya que se hacerlo y tengo los medios para hacerlo, gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Lo que estás midiendo es la resistencia a la corriente contínua (continuidad) la impedancia es a la corriente alterna y no se mide así.

Revisaste que esté bien el parlante ?


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 25, 2019)

Hola, habrás medido con el tester resistencia, y no impedancia, la resistencia aproximada del primario" abierto ", o sea desconectado de +B y de la placa de la EL84 debiera ser de alrededor de +- 200 ohms, si lo mediste de la manera descripta y marca 1 ohm, el transformador esta en corto.
Saludos

pd : Y si te marca infinito esta abierto adentro.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Se pueden medir primario en serie con una lámpara de filamentos de 60 Watts a los 220 Vac  , no ? . . .  y alguna otra lámpara conectada en secundario . . .


----------



## pierre (Abr 25, 2019)

lo medi desconectado y entre 1 y 2 ohms, por lo que supongo que estara en corto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Normalmente el primario está sobre el secundario en las salidas de audio , en los de mejor calidad van en capas mezcladas . . .

Así que el corto podría estar en las conexiones finales de salidas de cables. Podrías quitar un poco de envoltorio e investigar esa posibilidad.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 25, 2019)

Generalmente los de salida para guitarra están bobinados en una sola galleta, una bobina primaria, y otra secundaria, sobre todo en las salidas single, el primario esta abajo, y el secundario arriba, si quieres saber si el secundario y el primario están en corto entre ellos , conecta al tester un terminal del secundario con un terminal del primario, si hay continuidad están en corto entre ellos, y sino está en corto el primario solo, o los dos en forma independiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

¿No ponen secundario abajo y primario arriba  (pa que la inducción lo envuelva y bla bla)? ¿O se me mezcla con las fuentes conmutadas?


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 25, 2019)

Generalmente, en los transformadores de salida valvulares, se comienza bobinando el primario en el fondo del carrete, y luego se bobina el secundario, por lo menos todos los que rebobine estaban hechos de esa manera !!!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 26, 2019)

Ejemplo de un transformador de salida valvular Winco :

Se puede ver también en :Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.

Ver imágenes :





Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Quedaré desvelado cómo una settimana


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2019)

No fueron muchos los transformadores de salida valvulosos que cayeron en las FogoGarras, pero nunca vi uno en corto, siempre encontré primarios cortados.


----------



## pierre (Abr 26, 2019)

gecias a todos por la info, en breve me pongo a rebobinarlo y les paso fotos. saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 26, 2019)

¿ Vas a contar las espiras del primario ?, o en su defecto las del secundario, muy engorroso, y poco preciso, entonces supongo que lo calcularás, si es así, la EL84  en disposición single, y según configuración, lleva distintas tensiones y cargas de placa.-
Si mal no recuerdo, en el VOX AC4 de los años 60, la carga de placa reflejada en el primario es de 5000 ohms, y la tensión de placa 270 VCC.-
Sería interesante que nos comentes la manera en que vas a encarar el rebobinado !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Cortás el bobinado con sierrita , pesás el alambre , rebobinás igual peso de igual característica de alambre


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 26, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cortás el bobinado con sierrita , pesás el alambre , rebobinás igual peso de igual característica de alambre




, jajajaja,,,,. como broma del viernes está muy ocurrente !!!!!

Abrazo 2M !!!!
Rorschach


----------



## mahony (Dic 18, 2019)

Porque no lo recalcular de nuevo? Sabiendo que:
Idc= PA/VA.
PA. potencia dicipada en Anodo de El84 ( 12 watts según Manual)
Va. Voltaje de Anodo, perfectamente medible.
Seguimos
Ipk = Idc x 1.4141 (raíz cuadrada de 2).
Vpk= VA/ 1.4142
Ra= Vpk/Ipk ya tienes la impedancia del primario
La impedancia del secundario es la del Parlante ( 8 ohm?).
Los calibres los mides con micrómetro.
El No de vueltas del secundario lo cuentas que son pocas, el No de vueltas del primario debe estar quemado y no es muy recomendable para vista y la cervical contarlos
Y lo único que debes saber es que la relación de impedancias al cuadrado es igual a la relación de vueltas, despejas N1 y a enrrollar.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2019)

mahony dijo:


> Porque no lo recalcular de nuevo? Sabiendo que:
> Idc= PA/VA.
> PA. potencia dicipada en Anodo de El84 ( 12 watts según Manual)
> Va. Voltaje de Anodo, perfectamente medible.
> ...



Esa sería una correcta forma si el transformador fuera de potencia y solo se consideraran factores eléctricos comunes, pero aquí se tratan parámetros de impedancias reflejadas sobre la placa de las válvulas y variables bastantes mas complejas, por ejemplo variaciones por frecuencia.
Además se deben igualar esos parámetros para ambas válvulas en las que aparecen diferencias sencillamente por el engrosamiento del bobinado, que también hay que considerar.


----------



## mahony (Dic 18, 2019)

Perdón que discrepe con UD, se  esta hablando de un SE, un solo devanado en el primario.
 La frecuencia de trabajo (unos 80 Hz, es para una guitarra) junto con la potencia requida solo influye en el tamaño del núcleo que por cierto debe tener Gap y ese núcleo ya está fabricado, no hay que calcularlo, es solo volver a enrrollar, los datos están a pie de obra y mis cálculos correctos. Le pido que lea con detenimiento. La reflejada está explicada en el último párrafo, al contrario para uno de potencia no sirve lo que explique.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2019)

Cierto, es de un solo primario, de donde sacas el dato de 80Hz, ¿ Una guitarra posee una frecuencia de trabajo fija ?


----------



## mahony (Dic 18, 2019)

Es la mínima del Mi grave 85 Hz more or less
Yo mis tranfos para guitarra los cálculo para 70Hz, pero no afecta si lo calculas para 80 Hz y así asegura un respuesta a esta frecuencia que es la más baja en una guitarra, sin embargo para un bajo es recomendable hacer los cálculos para 30 o 40 Hz si es de 4 o 5 cuerdas, si es de 6 por el SI grave ya tienes que llevarlo a 20 Hz que ya su núcleo es  del tamaño de un HIFI, no queda otra.
Por tal razón ya casi no se fabrican valvulares para Bajos y más ahora con la " moda o la sonoridad de un 6 cuerdas.
Saludos cordiales
Mire si le interesan estos temas lo invitamos a que pase por Facebook,  y visite amplifies mahony, en la sección de Notas puede encontrar algunos topics hechos especialmente para músicos, solo en uno o dos se me fue la mano en la explicación que estoy seguro UD entenderá bien. Pero advierto que no estoy dando publicidad a nada, además es imposible. Pero si hay algo que crea que valga la pena exponer aquí con mucho gusto lo podemos hacer.
Saludos cordiales


----------

